# Was told he is a dutch shepherd...



## Firefilly (Jul 6, 2016)

Thoughts? I guess he could be a poor speciman of a dutch shepherd? Does he look more german shepherd like? It's the brindle in his coat that of course resembles a dutch shepherd.... but not sure the rest of him does? (unfortunately this is the only photo I have of him - he happens to be the father of my new puppy - which I was told was a dutch shepherd / german shepherd mix - not that it matters because I love her regardless  She is black with brindle legs at 11 weeks old currently)


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

No 100% not a full Dutch Shepherd, his fur is much to to long/ bushy and his coat colour and even conformation is not dutchie at all

He looks to be most likely a Dutch shepherd / german shepherd mix from his coat colour and fur length

So i'd say if the mother was a full GSD then your pup is 3/4 GSD and 1/4 Dutch Shepherd 

Post a photo of your pup i'd love to see her!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you don't know both parents, it is unlikely to have DS in him. They are rare and not breeding randomly, IMO. He most likely is a mix of the dogs roaming in your area unless he came from a purposely crossbreeding.


----------



## Firefilly (Jul 6, 2016)

It was a planned breeding actually - the guy uses these dogs for drug detection work, security work, etc. The mother is a purebred german shepherd, and he intentionally crossed her with this "dutch shepherd" - although I suspect part dutch shepherd part german shepherd sounds more like it. Regardless he has tons of drive, and is a great working dog. And really I just fell for the puppy - no matter what she truly is  LOL Some sort of shepherd anyway 

Here's a photo of her. She is 11 weeks old right now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That dog has an east german head, if it wasn't for the white spot, I'd say he's an east german sable. Ask more questions of the breeder why they say this dog is part dutch, like Wolfy dog said, they're not a common breed but mishaps do happen. We have a half dutch half german shepherd who lives in our neighborhood.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> If you don't know both parents, it is unlikely to have DS in him. They are rare and not breeding randomly, IMO. He most likely is a mix of the dogs roaming in your area unless he came from a purposely crossbreeding.


I know of a woman round here, that is purposely crossing a Dutch Shepherd to GSDs, and she'd sell them to anyone and everyone she can find. Don't believe that any breed is too rare...


My guess is Dutch Shepherd/German Shepherd mix.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

The picture is not of a dutch shepherd. Maybe has some in him but not much. Why are you asking questions? Do you not trust the breeder? Brindle can come from many other breeds not just a dutch. He could result of a GSD and a GSD with pitbull or boxer way back there. Who really knows.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ditto! I was thinking akita myself.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He looks like German shepherd/Dutch shepherd.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there are working people who will breed related "pastoral breeds" to create vigourous working dogs with a purpose and not for marketable or cosmetic reasons.

the use of the Dutch shepherd makes sense . At one point there were common ancestors - Beowulf and Pilot . 

you were told that the sire was a dutch/gsd cross . I would be interested in knowing what genetics were chosen for the GSD portion . There is a DDR look about the head.
I'd be interested to see how this organization/breeder will continue through the next generations.

That puppy looks awesome .


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Not an expert but does look like a mix of GSD and DS, regardless your pup is gorgeous and unique. I would take her in a heartbeat. And you said she has tons of drive, you made a nice pick. Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## DSK9SAR (Apr 13, 2016)

The puppy looks mostly German shepherd, maybe some dutch, but her coat, body shape, face, everything looks very German shepherd, except of course the brindle. The dad, Also looks mostly German shepherd, but i can see some Dutch shepherd in him. So, your little fellow is probably mostly German with a bit of Dutch. He is a good looking pup though! 

Also, as a note. Dutch Shepherds are pretty rare in the US, but the have been accepted into AKC fairly recently, and i have been seeing more and more. Sadly most i've seen are ones at pounds or on local listings because of the sheer energy of the breed, and the fact that people get them because of their beautiful brindle and adorableness, and then it grows into a large, active, needy breed. 

Dutch shepherds are incredible dogs, in the right hands. Beautiful, loyal, high drive. They are wonderful. I know mine is a full time job though! He is a incredible working dog (Search and Rescue, as well as agility and tracking for fun) but he is also the biggest goofball. 

I bet that a german shepherd dutch shepherd cross would actually be pretty neat. the German would most likely round out the energy and hyperness of a dutch, but you would also get the drive and athletic ability. 

Dutch shepherds are also generally more healthy than Germans due to less breeding. Hopefully yours gets the Dutch health! 

Good luck with her! sorry this was incredible long


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have had the opportunity to see several work-bred Dutch and GSD x Dutch shepherd crosses imported for local law enforcement .

Great combination. 

"Also, as a note. Dutch Shepherds are pretty rare in the US, but the have been accepted into AKC fairly recently, and i have been seeing more and more. "

Those that use and need good working dogs don't give second thought to that "pure-bred" construct . Don't care about any public registry , not AKC , not CKC , not SV . 

Can the dog work? Does it have functional , durable conformation?


----------



## Firefilly (Jul 6, 2016)

carmspack said:


> I would be interested in knowing what genetics were chosen for the GSD portion . There is a DDR look about the head.
> I'd be interested to see how this organization/breeder will continue through the next generations.
> 
> That puppy looks awesome .


I do not know what DDR means, but yes you are absolutely correct about this breeder not being into AKC, CKC, etc. He wants dogs that can work - and his work is security, drug detection, etc. He is not a fan of the way things are done over here (over here being North America) with registrations, etc. And, as much as she is a mixed breed dog - he did give me a written guarantee on her hips and elbows.  

Out of this litter, two are going off to be trained to be service dogs - one for a boy with autism and the other for a gentleman in a wheelchair. But for me, I honestly just fell in love with this puppy when I saw her photo! I wasn't even considering a GSD or even a mixed breed of anything! (I'm usually very pro purebred and pro registration papers). LOL 

We start puppy classes with this girl at the end of the month..... and we are also considering trying some IPO training, if she shows enough drive and desire for it.  If not, that's okay too. From all my recent research about the GSD in the last two weeks.... we can pretty much do anything we want with this breed  From agility, to herding, to dock dogs, to rally obedience.... why hadn't I considered the GSD sooner??


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Firefilly said:


> I do not know what DDR means, but yes you are absolutely correct about this breeder not being into AKC, CKC, etc. He wants dogs that can work - and his work is security, drug detection, etc. He is not a fan of the way things are done over here (over here being North America) with registrations, etc. And, as much as she is a mixed breed dog - he did give me a written guarantee on her hips and elbows.
> 
> Out of this litter, two are going off to be trained to be service dogs - one for a boy with autism and the other for a gentleman in a wheelchair. But for me, I honestly just fell in love with this puppy when I saw her photo! I wasn't even considering a GSD or even a mixed breed of anything! (I'm usually very pro purebred and pro registration papers). LOL
> 
> We start puppy classes with this girl at the end of the month..... and we are also considering trying some IPO training, if she shows enough drive and desire for it.  If not, that's okay too. From all my recent research about the GSD in the last two weeks.... we can pretty much do anything we want with this breed  From agility, to herding, to dock dogs, to rally obedience.... why hadn't I considered the GSD sooner??


If it makes you feel any better I'm sure the GSD, DS, and Mal all started from the same herding dog. Just look at a map or Europe. Germany, Belgium, and the Netherlands are bunched up together. Looks like you have a serious working dog on your hands. Hope you're prepared.


----------

